# HomePod sans réseau wifi



## Lecorbubu (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis procuré récemment deux HomePod, je voulais savoir s‘il était possible d’utiliser ces derniers via AirPlay (depuis un iPhone/iPad/Mac) en l’absence d’un signal wifi émis par une box/routeur. 
Depuis l’application Maison j’ai pourtant activé l’accès «  à ce domicile », qui est pourtant censé dispenset tout passage par le réseau wifi mais rien n’y fait dès lors que ma livebox est éteinte toute tentative de lancer du son via AirPlay est vaine...C’est d’autant plus curieux que j’y parvenais au paravant avec un seul HomePod.

Utilisant mes HomePod principalement via AirPlay et n’utilisant que ma connexion 4g je n’allume que ma box lorsque je dois travailler sur mon mac ou regarder des films sur mon Apple TV. Autrement dit je ne l’allume qu’en cas de besoins particuliers (ma connexion 4G est bien plus performante que mon ADSL c’est aussi pour ça.. )

Sauriez vous m’apporter des éléments de réponse sur ce problème ?

merci par avance et très bon week-end à tous !


----------



## Iguana7 (4 Avril 2020)

Je ne sais pas mais le sujet m'intéresse !


----------



## MrTom (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

AirPlay fonctionne grâce à un réseau wi-fi (wikipedia), je me demande comment tu as pu utiliser ton HomePod box éteinte à part en bluetooth...

EDIT : je crois comprendre. Avec un seul HomePod, tu utilisais le Bluetooth et non AirPlay (box éteinte). MAIS avec deux HomePods, il y a un maitre et un esclave, qui entre eux, communiquent en Wi-Fi et non en Bluetooth.


----------



## Lecorbubu (4 Avril 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> AirPlay fonctionne grâce à un réseau wi-fi (wikipedia), je me demande comment tu as pu utiliser ton HomePod box éteinte à part en bluetooth...
> 
> EDIT : je crois comprendre. Avec un seul HomePod, tu utilisais le Bluetooth et non AirPlay (box éteinte). MAIS avec deux HomePods, il y a un maitre et un esclave, qui entre eux, communiquent en Wi-Fi et non en Bluetooth.



Eh bien bizarrement cela fonctionnait sans accroc même, mais effectivement je me suis demandé si dès lors qu’ils sont jumelés le passage par le wifi ne devenait pas indispensable. Chose déconcertante, néanmoins je ne parviens plus (à priori) à les utiliser indépendamment sans le wifi.


----------



## Lecorbubu (5 Avril 2020)

Après nouvel essai effectivement, sans wifi la connexion au HomePod peut se faire faire sur chaque enceinte mains individuellement seulement. Pour profiter de la diffusion sur plusieurs HomePod (jumelés en stéréo ou non)  la présence d’un réseau wifi semble effectivement indispensable.

Si jamais quelqu’un peut confirmer plus en détail cette hypothèse ce n’est pas de refus ! Merci pour les quelques retours publiés !

Un bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## iBaby (12 Avril 2020)

Déjà, en Bluetooth, même avec une seule enceinte, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible...[emoji848]


----------



## vicerepl (25 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,

Oui il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser son HomePod sans wifi :

Allez dans les réglages de l’application Maison, section « Haut-Parleurs et Téléviseurs » et passer à « Tout le monde » dans autoriser l’accès.

Lorsque je dis sans wifi, il faut quand même activer le wifi sur l'iPhone mais pas nécessairement connecté à un réseau. 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Dam07 (26 Décembre 2022)

Lecorbubu a dit:


> Après nouvel essai effectivement, sans wifi la connexion au HomePod peut se faire faire sur chaque enceinte mains individuellement seulement. Pour profiter de la diffusion sur plusieurs HomePod (jumelés en stéréo ou non)  la présence d’un réseau wifi semble effectivement indispensable.
> 
> Si jamais quelqu’un peut confirmer plus en détail cette hypothèse ce n’est pas de refus ! Merci pour les quelques retours publiés !
> 
> Un bon dimanche à tous !


Bonjour.
Je confirme ce constat, effectué sur des homepod mini : une fois apairés en stéréo, la paire disparait de la liste airplay une fois celle-ci hors de portée du réseau wifi où l’apparaige a été effectué, même si l’accès à « tout le monde » à été octroyé au préalable. Pour retrouver l’accès à un homepod mini, la paire stéréo (ou le multiroom) doit étre désassocié avant de quitter le réseau wifi : en extérieur au domicile seul un seul homepod mini à la fois peut être utilisé comme diffuseur airplay.
Un message, alertant de cette situation l’utilisateur qui essaie de se connecter aux homepods en dehors du wifi, serait bienvenu plutôt que de voir apparaître furtivement les homepod dans la liste airplay avant qu’ils en disparaissent. De même dans la description du produit, la mention d’un astérisque précisant que pour certaines fonctionnalités l´accès au wifi du domicile est indispensable, cela éviterait des déconvenues et recherche fastidieuses le jour de Noël…
Bonnes fêtes à tous.


----------

